# ICSC July Meeting (2022)



## Arthroverts

Heyho everyone, welcome to July (and yes, the May and June meetings happened)! The Invertebrate Club of Southern California is starting up virtual meetings again until September, which means guest speakers!

The ICSC July meeting will be on the *16th* (Saturday), from *10:00-11:30 AM*, on *Skype*. Tom Moran, creator of Tom's Big Spiders blog and an excellent tarantula keeping YouTube channel, will be coming to join us for this meeting to talk shop and answer questions. This is a really unique opportunity, and I am so stoked that we will be able to discuss with and learn from Tom. Bring your questions and thoughts, this isn't a meeting to miss!

Thanks,

Arthroverts

P.S A hike/collecting trip is also being planned for this month, stay tuned to this station for details!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts

The meeting was a blast!

Tom answered questions on keeping isopods and springtails as CUCs, the ethics of keeping species collected in shady ways, his experience breeding various species and with communals, what advice he would give on starting an arachnid-focused YouTube channel, how long fossorial species should go before getting a substrate change, and more.

I can admit, he has inspired me to pursue tarantula breeding again, ha ha, and it was so great to learn more about his keeping ethos and views on education within arachnid cultivation. It was also great to catch up with everyone who attended, and I am excited for the next meeting already!

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------

